# how often should I water the lawn?



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

I reside in north east NJ 20 minutes away from NYC. The previous owners never watered the lawn before.

I am currently in the process of killing off the weeds in the back.

I am not sure on what type of grass it is. Some areas are kind of dried out.

Will post up some pics tomorrow morning.

Thanks.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I never water my lawn


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I never water my lawn



I don't either and its nice and green with some weeds.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

So no need to water ever?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I water if I reseed an area
I think I watered once a few years ago when we had a dry hot spell
But I felt like I was throwing an ice cube in the desert :laughing:

I have landscaped & have been adding small trees to help shade areas
Once you start watering it seems the grass then needs the water
So if you stop...then the lawn suffers worse....IMO

I water my veggie gardens, but not the lawn


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Mow your grass high and your need for watering will greatly diminish.

I only water if the grass is under a lot of stress , once so far this year ( dry spring).


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Recomended for our area is an inch a week. Spring and early summer rains takes care of that. In the heat of the summer the grass will stress too much and go dormant or die. It's going to turn brown either way and reseading is a lot cheaper then $300 water bills.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Should I fertilize the lawn as well? To try and revive and keep healthy? Or do it at the beginning and end of season? I plan on reseeding in September. Do it then?


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

It seems like the only time a lawn really needs watering is when it doesn't rain... and then the drought restrictions go in effect, so you can't water your lawn!
When you reseed, you do have to water once or twice a day (unless it rains) until all the seed germinates.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

operagost said:


> It seems like the only time a lawn really needs watering is when it doesn't rain... and then the drought restrictions go in effect, so you can't water your lawn!
> When you reseed, you do have to water once or twice a day (unless it rains) until all the seed germinates.


How will you know when the seed germinates? You'll see it start to sprout?


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

Shade trees, mowing high and watering less but longer are a good idea. 

Frank Lardino


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

FrankL said:


> Shade trees, mowing high and watering less but longer are a good idea.
> 
> Frank Lardino


Plan on doing the latter two.

Thanks.


----------



## bobssurfin (Aug 28, 2009)

I didn't water my lawn about 4 summers ago and it turned brown, dusty and ugly. Since then, I've only watered during the summer every other day and was OK.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Must have had high water bills.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> three times a day


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

april_luv said:


> at home we do it three times a day and it works pretty good.


You water the lawn 3x a day in the Philippines ?? :no:
Just a spammer....he's gone


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f16/till-reseed-entire-lawn-repairable-73365/

I said I would post some pics, but I just updated my other post with before and after pics of weed killer application. 

Should I water more often than not looking at the current condition of my lawn? Plan on reseeding in September.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

llckll said:


> I reside in north east NJ 20 minutes away from NYC.
> The previous owners never watered the lawn before.


Near Leonia?

Watering frequency and watering intensity governs the depth of the roots and I think you want deep roots.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I'm going to purchase the Black and Decker cordless cultivator and get some Scotts Patchmaster Tall Fescue Grass.

Been researching and looking at people's blog posts and it looks like it grows very well and may be much cheaper than getting grass seeds, fertilizer, etc..


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

bbbfish said:


> I dont have a lawn


What do you have instead in China ?


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

In any case, I am watering the lawn plenty enough. My seeds started to germinate and can see it sprouting. Will continue my regular routine.

Thanks!


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

llckll said:


> Should I fertilize the lawn as well? To try and revive and keep healthy? Or do it at the beginning and end of season? I plan on reseeding in September. Do it then?


If you really care about making it nice and green so it looks like the other lawns that hire a lawn service, then yes.

Once a year, only for my front yard I do this:

Water the entire area very well, maybe several hours or more if ground is dry. 
Buy box of Miracle grow, either select or Miracle grow for Lawns.

Put it in miracle grow dispenser attach to hose and apply by hand to the whole front lawn.

Give it several good watering sessions over the next few days, starting about a day after you apply the miracle grow. 

Like others said, mow as high as your mower goes, let it grow as long as you can.

If you use the miracle grow like I described with the watering, you will notice a dramatic improvement in how green the lawn is within a few days.

Jamie


----------

